# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور برای رشته دارای طرح

## shahab333

*سلام.دوستان.وقت همگی بخیر سوال داشتم.
من ماه بعد(اسفند) با کسری خدمتمو تموم میکنم‌. و قصد شرکت در کنکور سراسری۹۹ رو دارم.از طرفی هم شش ماههم طرح  رشته ام رو باید سپری کنم(طرح رشته های گروه علوم پزشکی)،میتونم شرکت کنم؟ 
*

----------


## shahab333

_اگه کسی  اطلاعاتی داره ممنون میشم ._

----------


## milad475

داداش تا جایی ک من میدونم اگ 3تا رشته ی تاپو قبول شی طرحی ک از رشته ی فعلیت هستو با طرح اون رشته ها یکی میکنن و شما باید طرح اون رشته ها رو بگذرونی
موفق باشید.

----------

